# χαρά στα σκέλια



## nickel (Apr 6, 2010)

Να αρχίσω με την παράλειψη: τα σεμνότυφα λεξικά μας δεν γνωρίζουν τον ιδιωματισμό του τίτλου, μόνο τον «βάζω την ουρά στα σκέλια» (put one’s tail between one’s legs, συνήθως όμως σε εμπρόθετο, with the tail between the legs, with its tail between its legs).

Το πρόβλημα με μια αντίστοιχη μετάφραση του «χαρά στα σκέλια» είναι ότι στα αγγλικά ο ιδιωματισμός είναι καπαρωμένος από τους μοτοσικλετιστές. Τα *fun between the legs* και *put some fun between your legs *αναφέρονται σε δίτροχο μεταλλικό τέρας. Μήπως *έχετε καμιά ωραία εναλλακτική πρόταση*, που να μην είναι χυδαία (από χυδαίες, νά!).

Με την ευκαιρία, να πω ότι έχω ζηλέψει την ιδέα του Τιπούκειτου με τις μνημειώδεις εναρκτήριες φράσεις από μυθιστορήματα και άλλα έργα, και δεν αποκλείεται κάποια στιγμή να του κλέψω τα ζευγαρωμένα (τα μεταφρασμένα). 
_Εν αρχή ην_

Έχει εκεί το μεταφραστικό πρόβλημα από τη Λολίτα:
*Ναμπόκοφ, Βλαντίμιρ, Λολίτα*: «Λολίτα, φως της ζωής μου, φλόγα της ήβης μου» («Lolita, light of my life, fire of my loins. My sin, my soul.») Το «φλόγα της ήβης μου» είναι ποιητικότατο, και ωραία αποδίδει το εξίσου ποιητικό fire of my loins, αλλά στα ελληνικά υπάρχει κίνδυνος παρερμηνείας (ήβη=εφηβική ηλικία). Πώς αλλιώς όμως να το πει κανείς;

Φωτιά στα σκέλια μου;


----------



## daeman (Apr 6, 2010)

Από το _loins_ του Τιπούκειτου που παραθέτεις, επειδή μου αρέσει η παρήχηση:

_find some joy in your loins_
when they join others' loins

και με καταγραμμένη χρήση: http://www.delmontefilms.com/actors.html
Freddy KGB should strike fear in the hearts of men and joy in the loins of women.

Το βρήκα και στον Blake και στην Taittiriya Upanishad, κι αναθάρρησα προς στιγμή, αλλά στο πρώτο έχει τελεία ενώ στο δεύτερο εισαγωγικά, γμφχγρ τον Γκούγκλη μου.


----------



## Ambrose (Apr 6, 2010)

Σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις και σε τυπικά βρετανικό understatement ίσως να μπορείς πολύ απλά να πεις "to have some fun". Αλλά γενικά δύσκολο μού φαίνεται να βρεθεί ακριβές ισοδύναμο για τη "χαρά στα σκέλια".


----------



## nickel (Apr 6, 2010)

Μια ακόμα πρόταση:
May you find happiness between your legs.


----------



## azimuthios (Apr 7, 2010)

*crotch delight* που ακούγεται και σαν νέα γεύση παγωτού της Δωδώνης... ή πίτσα της Pizza Hut

Χρόνια Πολλά σε όλους!


----------

